# David Dickson on the mutual duties of people and presbyters



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 21, 2021)

_Vers. 12._ And we beseech you brethren, to know them which labour among you, and are over you in the Lord, and admonish you:

_Exhort._ 3. Which appertains to the people; That they observe the Pastors and Presbyters, with the whole assembly of the Elders, teaching & governing those which laboured amongst them in the Word and Doctrine, and who were over them in the Lord, ruling in Ecclesiastical affairs, and according to their duty, did admonish, when there was need: Concerning these he commands them, that as Saints, and as it became thankful persons, they acknowledge in heart, words, and deeds, all the Presbyters appointed for the Ministers of Christ to their salvation.

There are three Reasons of the Exhortation:

_Reas._ 1. Because I an Apostle do lovingly and earnestly desire this.

_Did labour] Reas._ 2. Because Ministers are worthy of this honour, in as much as they labour for your edification, and are over you, or govern you, in the name of Christ, in all Ecclesiastical matters, and those things which pertain to the worship of God, and do with authority admonish you of your duties both privately and publicly. ...

For more, see David Dickson on the mutual duties of people and presbyters.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

